# Coyote Hunting Dogs?



## Pafox

What type of breed of dogs would be best for hunting coyotes?


----------



## cut'em

Do you really hunt coyotes with a dog? I can't imagine sending a small number of dogs out around my area to run coyotes, the yotes would have a feild day with them probably kill your dogs. Guys around here put out road killed deer then hunt over that, they get packs of from 3 to 8 coyotes at a time coming in I'd think if they felt threatened by the dog or dogs they'd attack. And a 50 lb. male coyote can do some damage. interesting topic!


----------



## Blacktail

Blackmouth Cur is a great coyote dog.


----------



## labkennel

We used to hunt them with greyhounds and irish wolfhounds. The greyhounds would be the catch dogs and the wolfhounds would be the kill dog. I've seen 2 dogs kill a good sized male coyote before.


----------



## thunderhead

Grey hounds are very commonly used to run coyotes.


----------



## cooner_jeff

hunted with a bunch of guys with their hounds last weekend sat. they hunted with running walker hounds. one guy had a mtn cur, another had a black and tan. there were probably probably 15 hounds total. as many as a dozen in a chase, sometimes one dog by himself.


----------



## Alex

I think grey hounds are the best bet.


----------



## always_outdoors

The animal control specialists with the USDA out of the Steele/Dawson area has two dogs that he uses to take care of coyotes. I know they were not greyhounds, but some sort of larger hound dog.

He told me stories of how he uses them for coyotes and how they run them down and kill them.

The guy lives in Dawson, ND. Can't remember his name, but a great guy. I called back when I lived in Napoleon to take care of pests that seem to get near chicken coops and the occasional racoon in the attic.

I would try the USDA department in Bismarck and see if they can get you his name.


----------



## xdeano

Live 2 Hunt,

The guy in Dawson, has moved on to another job.

Deano


----------



## SniperPride

Rhodesian Ridgeback for the win :wink:


----------



## always_outdoors

xdeano: thanks for the help x


----------



## Young'in

http://www.nitro.20m.com/ you can find what you need here.


----------



## xdeano

Here is a pic 
xdeano
image disabled


----------



## MTYoteHtr

There is a video out called Dogging Coyotes where the use a Mtn Cur to lure coyotes back into shooting range. Don Laubach has some footage in his video called COYOTE Action, The Pursuit. www.elkinc.com

Merv Griswold raises these dogs for sale and lives in Gillette, WY. I don't Merv's number, but Don maybe able to help. His email is [email protected]

Merv trains the dogs to return to the squeaker and never hunts with dogs in the spring when the coyotes have young pups. The coyotes are much more aggressive and gang up on the dogs.


----------



## fishunt

sound exicting :wink:


----------



## xdeano

MRyothtr,

It is exciting.

xdeano


----------



## Jarkko

Hello i am Jarkko and i`m from Finland and i have one triggerfoxhound . We have in Finland maybe 200 americanfoxhound. We would like to have new hounds in here. If you know some one who like to sold pupies ,send me e-mail adress thank you . :roll: :run:


----------



## griffman

xdeano- Cool looking pic!

Don't you guys worry about mange though? I don't let my dog anywhere near them!


----------



## xdeano

thanks,
Yeah there are some times that i question the whole mange thing, but the dog gets regular baths. My wife is a Vet Tech, so she looks the dog over every now and again. All dogs have mange when they are born, the reason why you don't see it is because their immune system fights it off, it is often seen on puppies. There is another type of mange called demodex mange, not quite as harsh as sarcoptic.

http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/dem.html

I have heard of coyotes having mange and eating on a dead cow that had a pore on treatment of Ivermectin, and then they coyote coming out of mange and growing its hair back and living a full life until it catches a stray bullet 
Ivermectin can also be use on dogs if they get mange. ask your vet though. 
xdeano


----------



## griffman

xdeano said:


> I have heard of coyotes having mange and eating on a dead cow that had a pore on treatment of Ivermectin, and then they coyote coming out of mange and growing its hair back and living a full life until it catches a stray bullet
> Ivermectin can also be use on dogs if they get mange. ask your vet though.
> xdeano


Thats very interesting. Ivermectin---it's not just for heartworm anymore? I wonder how effective the average dose in the heartworm med is against mange? I've never really researched mange. I've always thought once a dog aquires it, many times it'll be fatal.


----------



## xdeano

I'm not sure what kind of a dose that they would have to have, but it can't be much more than the normal dose. not really sure, i'll ask the vet the next time i'm at my wifes work. I think that ivermec is mainly for paracites in the gut and intestines. But there is a different mixture for heart worm if i remember right.
xdeano


----------



## xdeano

Well here is what i found out about Ivermec. A cow gets about 250mg, if i remember right. so a dog would have to injest .3mg/kg (2.2lbs). so not very much at all. easly done by a hungry coyote. I guess it works great on Sarcoptic but not so well on demodex. don't quote me on any of this, ask a vet if your dog gets mange. 
xdeano


----------



## sevendogs

The best and most popular in USA coyote hunting dogs are staghounds. Staghound is a mix of Scottich Deerhound with Greyhound and sometimes with admixture of Borzoi and Saluki. Pure Borzoi, if out of good hunting lines, would catch and kill coyotes well. Unfortunately, most of them in USA are just show and pet dogs. I have a few good friends among coyote hunters with sighthounds.


----------



## Young'in

These guys here use Walker hounds i think. The hounds kill them themselfs. http://nitro.20m.com/

Opps i didn't notice that i already posted that site.


----------



## yote_hunter

i live in southern iowa and the most popular dogs around here are the walker hounds and the blackand tan hounds. Where i live all it is is alot of hills and timber so u need a dog with a good nose and that can fight because speed doesnt matter here. Grey hounds are good to only if there is alot of open ground for them to see because they are not fighting dogs


----------



## Fosse

Wow...
You must have been very bored to pull this one out the archives...


----------



## acf123

Any hound for running them, Best kill dog I ever had was a big airdale.


----------



## yote_hunter

i live in southern iowa and the two most popular hounds are the walker hounds and the black and tan hounds. The speed of the dog has nothing to do with the hunts in southern iowa. Here the dogs need a good nose on them and they need to be fighters. Thats why walkers and black and tans a highly recomended here. grey hounds are good dogs if u have wide open country for them to run on. They are amazingly fast but they arent really that heavily into fighting. i would perfer a walker over anything though just because they have an amazing nose on them and they are hellashes fighters


----------



## tail chaser

Years ago I saw footage of a guy who used a dog or dogs as bait! Yotes would move into kill then he would shoot them from sidehill or outcrop, it was wild! I geuss you would have to be confident in your shooting skills and damm sure your gun didn't jam. I think the guy was from Montana.
Wild way to hunt thats for sure.
TC


----------



## muzzynat

My neighbors had a Great Dane that had a passion for killing 'yotes. It was never trained, and wasn't real big on killing (never seemed to bring skunk or **** in), but man, when it saw a yote, it was like lightning. I don't know that any ever survived the initial hit (which seemed to break the neck/back).


----------



## sevendogs

The best dog for catching and killing coyotes is the Staghound. This became a breed specialized for one particular function - catching and killing coyotes. This dog has a history over 100 years in America. Greyxounds break their legs hitting barb wire fences and they overheat in hot summer weather. Irish Wolfhound is too slow to catch a coyote. This is why we have staghounds for this purpose. I have freinds in Wyoming and Utah, which can help you to find good staghound pups. We have Staghounds here, in Virginia. Huge aggressive hunting dogs with enough speed and stamina to catch and kill a coyote singly.


----------



## MsDeerHunter

I've seen a man hunt coyotes with Curs. They would run around and when the coyote spotted it, run back towards the blind where the hunter would quickly dispatch the coyote. 
Very strange to me, but interesting.


----------



## bear_dog

show me those #50 coyotes and I'll show you 3 trig/walkers that will strech them in 5 min. after catching one. been doing these for 42 years and still loving it. a little blood on the nose and ears and ready to go again . happy hunting


----------



## sevendogs

Bear_dog,ow it happened that coyote hunters across Uta, Wyoming, South dakota and other prairie states overlooked Walker Hounds? They use staghounds for over 100 years period, adding blood of other breeds to their longdogs and staghounds. They hunt them from rig and they are still not always fast and bold enough to catch and kill a coyote. May be your Walkers would stretch a coyote, if they catch it. The fact is they cannot catch it, because scent hounds are too slow. There are many breeds, which would kill a coyote, such as Pitbull Terriers, Airedale Terriers, etc., but they are lacking the speed and endurance to catch it. How do you hunt your Walkers? From the rig on the track?


----------



## Doogie

Julys, Trigs, and Running Walkers are running dogs (aka fox hounds) not treeing dogs, they were brought over by the early Americans settlers from England. They are what the treeing scenthounds orginated from. Every scenthounds ancestry can be traced back to the fox hound, execpt for the Plott, they were more of a cur than hound to begin with.

MsDeerHunter is called Decoying, coyotes are very territorial, they will chase any other canine that invdes their terrtory especialy when they have pups in the den. They are more concerned, about the other canine then the 12 guage thats waiting for them.


----------



## sevendogs

Decoying is antirely different kind of hunting. I personally liek open field coursing with sighthounds. For decoying you do no need much of a hound. Perhaps many other then hounds dogs could do it.


----------



## Doogie

you decoy with Curs not Hounds, you dont chase the coyotes in Decoying, the coyote chases the cur back to you not the other way around. its kinda like trolling for coyotes LOL


----------



## sevendogs

I Kazakhstan, red fox is hunted with one-three Saluki, no shooting needed at all. The dogs find, chase, catch and kill it on their own. They are not very big, but they are fast, strong and aggressive at hunting. Possibly, the would go after coyote in North Dakota.


----------



## brigitesmith1

Dogs are extremely helpful for hunting because of their acute sense of smell and sound.

http://www.HealthyHappyDogs.com
http://www.Dog-Health-Care-Information.com 
http://HealthierDogs.com
provides detailed information on Hunting, Bow Hunting, Deer Hunting, Hunting Dogs and more.


----------



## salmonslayer2010

We live in michigan and hunt coyotes with dogs. We use alot of different kinds of dogs. We have had our best bet with Walker hounds, plots, and crogans. these dogs will actually chase the coyote down and kill it. Yeah we do spend alot of time at the vet. We always put at least 3 dogs down. We have killed 66 coyotes this year


----------



## Rhamnus

salmonslayer2010 said:


> We live in michigan and hunt coyotes with dogs. We use alot of different kinds of dogs. We have had our best bet with Walker hounds, plots, and crogans. these dogs will actually chase the coyote down and kill it. Yeah we do spend alot of time at the vet. We always put at least 3 dogs down. We have killed 66 coyotes this year


I live in southern Wisconsin. I am a rabbit hunter and hunt with a small pack of beagles. Over the past 3 or 4 years the coyote population has exploded and the rabbit population has dropped drastically. I would like to work a coyote killing dog on my rabbit areas so I can get back into decent hunting with my beagles. I have well over a thousand acres of area I rabbit hunt on that is spread out over 10 or 12 different properties ranging from 40 acres to 200 acres in size.

I am not interested in setting up to call in and shoot coyotes. I want to turn a dog or dog(s) loose in my rabbit areas and let them do the searching and killing. Is this a reasonable way to kill coyotes? Are there breeds that will work a tract of land on their own and hunt down and kill any coyotes they encounter?


----------



## TPL

I knew a guy from Dell, SD that used a border collie and a Jack Russel terrier to decoy. I don't know how the terrier survived but he said they worked.


----------



## mfreeman451

I'd use a catahoula or mountain cur. There is a lot of good information on predatormasters.com under the Hounds Men forum if you're still interested.

Also to the guy from NY, maybe your yotes are bigger over there but around here they top out at about 35-40 lbs, most in the low 30 range for weight.

My catahoula would probably destroy a coyote around here, but if he ran into a pack of them I'm not sure what would happen.. I use him as a decoy when I hunt them, he is usually tied up to a stake about 30 yards away from me and I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## caz800

I have an Akita and an Akita/pitbull mix. Both have killed coyotes when we have been out camping or hiking. I'm not sure how I would transition them to actually hunting yotes, but I know they can catch and kill them.

Some of the guys I know around here use Mountain Curs as coy dogs. One fellow uses BMC's to run them and bay them up. I'm sure the BMC could kill a Coyote, but he has only used it to corner them.


----------



## cavalry

Staghounds. Does anyone out there know where I can find staghounds or staghound pups. Not interested in show dogs.


----------



## missouriyotehunter

sevendogs said:


> Bear_dog,ow it happened that coyote hunters across Uta, Wyoming, South dakota and other prairie states overlooked Walker Hounds? They use staghounds for over 100 years period, adding blood of other breeds to their longdogs and staghounds. They hunt them from rig and they are still not always fast and bold enough to catch and kill a coyote. May be your Walkers would stretch a coyote, if they catch it. The fact is they cannot catch it, because scent hounds are too slow. There are many breeds, which would kill a coyote, such as Pitbull Terriers, Airedale Terriers, etc., but they are lacking the speed and endurance to catch it. How do you hunt your Walkers? From the rig on the track?


Problem is Staghounds are WORTHLESS in 90% of the world and walkers and other scent hounds can hunt in every scenario. The real facts are that Walker and scent hounds catch and kill more coyotes than stags and greyhounds combined. The walker line alone does that. Problem with your theory about using Stags is that to most hunters they'd have no use for them. You'd never kill a coyote using a stag hound where i live. You say a walker cant catch a coyote because it isnt fast enough? At least they can still run one when it goes in the brush. You cant catch what you cant run kid. Recomending a stag hound to anyone unless they live in WIDE OPEN FLAT country is retarded. They arent hounds they're race dogs that'll fight. They cant track game at all.


----------



## swampthing

Years ago In Oklahoma, I worked on this old beat up truck (60 something dodge 4X4) at the shop I worked at....It had a dog box body and rope door releases run up into the cab....after a few visits/repairs, I just had to ask "what the hell"......I went with them guys one day.....They ride the roads.....When a yote was spoted, they would point the truck towards it/or them and yank the ropes.....Out pop 12 grayhounds (crossed with wolfhounds I think) and yotes had a real bad day. These guys didn't even carry guns..Never been to a dog race. Never knew dogs could run that fast.....


----------



## lisa

This is my first time to this site and I am interested in helping my husband (an avid fox hunter with foxhounds). He has VERY limited hunting pen options (was used to open range hunting for years). Can you or anyone else know of some places in the area for hunting. We live in the North Texas area. He has to travel about 3 hours to hunt. I would love to find him a closer place.
Thanks to anyone out there who can help.
LL


----------



## sharynriddlest

the guys i hunted with used all kinds. none of them could keep up with the yote so it didnt matter as long as he had a good nose and bawled. they would normally be a quarter of a section behind the yote but you could hear them so you knew were the yote was headed.


----------



## bear_dog

I"ve been useing triggs,running walkers and July dogs these dogs will catch ,and streach about any yoty, anyone intresed in runing dogs.call Wi 715-427-3442


----------



## bear_dog

I"m looking for some running dogs no deer runners. also about 3 or 4 years old any one that has a lot of ground to run , after bird season could hunt till spring.BEAR DOG 715-427-3442


----------



## SixGunKennel

We hunt with running Walker Foxhounds. They can run down, catch and kill coyotes all on their own. Never had one put down due to a bad fight. I currently have 6 puppies left out of a long Champion bloodline of Field Trial Winners. If interested please look up my ad in the classifieds listed here or email me. Happy Hunting


----------



## bear_dog

looking for coyote dogs any breed , runing dogs that will cold trail and jump 715-427 3442 ask for dave


----------



## bear_dog

I have had my best running with JULY and running walkers I'am looking for eather one about 3 or four years old pm me


----------



## melindaregner

thunderhead said:


> Grey hounds are very commonly used to run coyotes.


Agree with this one based on what I've heard. But never had seen an actual chasing and hunting. It would be more interesting if there are videos. Anyone? Please post some, thanks!


----------

